# American Flyer e-unit fingers



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

The replacement e-unit fingers seem thicker and stiffer than original and harder to adjust. If so are there any original fingers still available?

Thanks John


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I see 2 different fingers. One has a brown board and one has a white board.
Not sure how they are different. flyernut told me he prefers the white board.
So I have only used the white ones. I have been happy with them. Not hard
to adjust. I don't remember why flyernut preferred the white ones. He told me but I forget.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I see 2 different fingers. One has a brown board and one has a white board.
> Not sure how they are different. flyernut told me he prefers the white board.
> So I have only used the white ones. I have been happy with them. Not hard
> to adjust. I don't remember why flyernut preferred the white ones. He told me but I forget.


Aaah grass-hopper, you learn!!.. The reason I prefer the white-board ones are that they are indeed stiffer, and the brass fingers themselves seem to have a little more "meat" to them, meaning in my opinion, longer life.. But to answer the question, yes there are differences in repo fingers. I've seen some new fingers as thin as foil....


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> Aaah grass-hopper, you learn!!.. The reason I prefer the white-board ones are that they are indeed stiffer, and the brass fingers themselves seem to have a little more "meat" to them, meaning in my opinion, longer life.. But to answer the question, yes there are differences in repo fingers. I've seen some new fingers as thin as foil....


Even me, this old dog, is learning! Thanks FlyerNut and MoPac!:appl:


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Where do you get the white boards?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dooper said:


> Where do you get the white boards?


Just go on ebay and see what they're selling in likes of fingers, and buy them from seller who shows white fiber board fingers. I think seller afk5 sells the white ones, but check first.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you. And Thank You for your service.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

I will check it out.


----------

